# Time Capsule backup with Windows 7?



## coolio2654 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm not sure if Windows is allowed here but it looked like the best place.
By god, apple sure made time capsule backing up with windows super hard.  I have an airport extreme that already has my iMac's and laptop mac's backup partition.  My windows 7 needs to be backed up cause my AutoCad 2010 is there and it's expensive and I want to keep a backup just in case.  I already got my Win 7 to use wireless internet through my airport extreme, but how to do a wireless backup?  I tried using "Airport Utility" (newest Win version) and that has no option for backup, and there are no guides out there for doing this, not even in the PDF manuals found on my original airport extreme disc 
So how do I do this?  I'm extremely confused and would greatly appreciate an answer that would leave me more time to study for my finals.


----------



## djackmac (Jun 10, 2010)

If you are running Windows 7 through a VM, it will be backed up by Time Machine through the Time Capsule. If you are running Windows 7 through bootcamp you are going to have to use Winclone to make an image of the bootcamp side and store the image outside of your Time Machine backups on the Time Capsule or some other external HD.


----------



## coolio2654 (Jun 10, 2010)

djackmac said:


> If you are running Windows 7 through a VM, it will be backed up by Time Machine through the Time Capsule. If you are running Windows 7 through bootcamp you are going to have to use Winclone to make an image of the bootcamp side and store the image outside of your Time Machine backups on the Time Capsule or some other external HD.


No  unfortunately I have a Windows only machine and I can't just use a partition on my other macs cause they're kinda old and I needed a stronger machine for AutoCad.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 10, 2010)

_Long_ Apple support thread on this:
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2098360&start=135&tstart=0
read through the entire thread, as some intermediate fixes are no longer needed because of firmware/software updates for the Time Capsule.
I scanned through it, and appears you need to map the TC drive to Windows, and likely use the Windows built-in backup utility. You may see another method that works better for you.


----------



## coolio2654 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hmm, maybe there's an answer in there (I sure hope) cause there's like 20+ pages with people all saying the same thing over and over again.  Thx though, I'll be looking.


----------



## coolio2654 (Jun 12, 2010)

Actually just now, I may have found a fix for my problem.  Some people say updating time capsule to 7.5.1 fixes this problem.  Strangely enough, my version is 7.4.2 and I'm not getting any update notices!  I turned off my firewalls, but that didn't help, and when clicking "check for update" in airport utility WHILE holding "option," I get a windows showing any new firmware releases, and 7.5.1 is there!  I downloaded it, and now I guess I have to click that option "Upload Firmware" and point the direction to where download went; except I can't find the download   SO where does airport utility place firmware updates in finder?


----------



## Jakelicious (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello there.

Dont know if it has been posted, but how I did with my windows7-PC and my apple Time Capsule 2tb:


Went to:

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1391?viewlocale=en_US

Downloaded the latest AirPort Utility that were for Win7 

After download I started the program etc, entered the password I had made for the TimeCapsule and then it will appear in the "Computer" folder as "Data (\\"Name of your Time Capsule" etc etc) and its free to use for you.


----------

